
Show HN: Chrome Extension to see results with the previous style (green URLs) - carlosyasu91
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-classic-results/mncmlbggmdcmddddanjcgabpajadljhm
======
carlosyasu91
Hi!

I'm Yasu, and I recently worked on a very simple Chrome Extension to revert
google results back to what they used to look like before the recent change a
few days ago.

Let me know what you think!

